

Craig Venter: Joining 3.5 Billion Years of Microbial Invention [mp3] - moog
http://s3.amazonaws.com/salt-recordings/salt-020080225-venter/salt-020080225-venter.mp3

======
jsomers
Save time and read a text summary: [http://blog.longnow.org/2008/02/26/craig-
venter-joining-35-b...](http://blog.longnow.org/2008/02/26/craig-venter-
joining-35-billion-years-of-microbial-invention/)

> Venter proposed that our current energy and climate situation requires truly
> disruptive technology. One project he’s working on would use altered
> microbes to metabolize coal in the ground and generate methane, for a
> tenfold increase in carbon efficiency. Another project proposes a “4th
> generation biofuel,” where engineered algae directly convert CO2 into
> hydrogen in bioreactors.

